# Movement four, second sonata: Rondo Allegro



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!

I finished the fourth movement of my second piano sonata in D flat Major: Rondo Allegro.

You can hear the music here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/pianosonatano2.htm

love to hear comments, like always. They help me a lot in getting more objective.

best wishes and happy new year!

André


----------



## Krummhorn

André

Bravissimo!! Another masterful work so beautifully done. I always enjoy your creativity with these compositions, and of course, hearing the composer playing/recording these pieces is just icing on the cake. I really like this new avenue in your music. 

Happy new year to you, also!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hello!

The score of my second piano sonata can now be downloaded at :

http://www.andrevanharen.com/pianosonatano2.htm

Best wishes,
André


----------

